# Hello from Calgary



## JuanH (May 29, 2021)

Hi, My name is Juan, I’m new to the forum and I’m trying to learn some bronze casting. I design jewelry as a hobby but I will like to take my knowledge farther, software I use is zbrush, super organic and sculptural, I’m waiting for a monster 3D printer and move from there. Any suggestion I will love to hear. Cheers


----------



## 6.5 Fan (May 29, 2021)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## Hruul (May 29, 2021)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## PeterT (May 30, 2021)

Welcome Juan. Look forward to your posts & pictures. I don't use Zbrush myself but have been intrigued by it. Is it relatively straightforward to export from that file format into something 3DPs can import? I don't have a 3DP or CNC experience, but was just wondering.

btw this place does casting work. I visited them a long time ago to purchase mold making supplies. they were a smooth-on distributer back then but I think you can still get a peek in their shop. Might be an info  resource  https://www.donbeggstudiowest.ca/


----------



## JuanH (May 30, 2021)

Oh man, thanks a lot.  I will. Heck then out.
Zbrush handles A LOT of files. Obj, ztl, ztl, fbx, svg, and bunch of cad files. If you want, drop box me file and I can take a look at it.


----------



## JuanH (Jun 17, 2021)

Good stuff I just found an old electric kiln super pump, I might be able to cast something cool


----------



## JuanH (Jun 17, 2021)

do you know if donde studios are members here?


----------



## Brent H (Jun 17, 2021)

@JuanH where are you located?   Idea thinking bronze, brass scrap you could use?


----------



## JuanH (Jun 17, 2021)

I’m in bowness. What about you? I totally could use some metal.


----------



## Brent H (Jun 17, 2021)

Bowness?


----------



## YYCHM (Jun 17, 2021)

Brent H said:


> Bowness?



Read the thread title Brent


----------



## Tom O (Jun 17, 2021)

It’s part of Calgary


----------



## Brent H (Jun 17, 2021)

> Read the thread title Brent



DOH!


----------



## Chris Cramer (Jun 24, 2021)

I've never done bronze casting, but if you design jewelry as a hobby I assume you are familiar with cuddle bone casting techniques? I find that to be an excellent technique for casting custom silver jewelry. What is the primary metal you often work with?


----------

